
Unauthorized Access to or Acquisition of Chili’s Grill and Bar Guest Data - DrScump
http://brinker.com/mediaroom/partials/newsdetail.html?news_id=135394
======
a_d
This is a very easy list of things they want you to do:

1\. Contact the nationwide credit-reporting agencies as soon as possible to
2\. Add fraud alert 3\. Place a “security freeze” on your credit account: with
experian, trans union, equifax 4\. Watch Bills, Statements and Mailing Lists
5\. Contact the Federal Trade Commission, if you suspect or know that you are
the victim of identity theft (report to their fraud dept) 6\. If you believe
you are a victim of identity theft you should immediately report same to law
enforcement and/or your state attorney general

Serious question: given that this happens quite frequently (with with Equifax!
One of the places where you must go to report this stuff), are there any
services that do some of the above steps automatically on your behalf?

Also, this was posted here a while ago: some excellent advice —>
[https://www.kalzumeus.com/2017/09/09/identity-theft-
credit-r...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2017/09/09/identity-theft-credit-
reports/)

------
Bucephalus355
Not surprising. I think it’s been written how easy it is to hack into PA
systems at restaurants. Apparently they all have remote dial-in features
secured by nothing more than a numerical pin.

------
reaperducer
Cue the chorus!

"I want my databack.. databack.. databack.. databack.."

~~~
lsllc
Came here for this comment. +1 was not disappointed.

------
thedigitalone
This press release is from May 18th, quite a while ago.

------
gus_massa
Can you change the title so it's not in AllCaps?

------
loco5niner
Ugg.... All-Caps.

